# Wurm/Virus MSBlast.A (Shut Down Prob)



## rip (12. August 2003)

Offenbar gab es heute eine große Attacke auf Windows-Rechner. Dabei nutzen die Angreifer (es ist noch nicht definitiv geklärt, ob es sich dabei um eine Attacke handelt) ein seit dem 16. Juli 2003 bekanntes Sicherheitsloch in den Windows-Versionen XP, 2000 und NT4. Wichtigtes Merkmal ist eine Meldung, dass der Rechner durch NT-Autorität in 60 Sekunden heruntergefahren wird. Der Bug, ein so genannter Buffer Overrun, steckt im Dienst Remoteprozeduraufruf. Im schlimmsten Fall kann ein Angreifer aus dem Internet die komplette Festplatte löschen. Laden Sich unbedingt den passenden Microsoft-Patch herunter und installieren Sie ihn, auch wenn Sie bisher kein merkwürdiges Verhalten Ihres PCs feststellen konnten. 

Update: Nach der Installation des Patches und einem PC-Neustart sollten Sie die Datei msblast.exe suchen und löschen. Entfernen Sie auch alle passenden Eintrage aus der Registry. Öffnen Sie diese über Start, Ausführen, regedit und suchen Sie nach dem Dateinamen und löschen Sie Einträge, achten Sie aber darauf, wirklich nur diese Einträge zu markieren.

Infos von microsoft:
Impact of vulnerability: Run code of attacker’s choice 
Maximum Severity Rating: Critical 
Recommendation: Systems administrators should apply the patch immediately 
End User Bulletin: An end user version of this bulletin is available at: http://www.microsoft.com/security/security_bulletins/ms03-026.asp. 
Affected Software: 
•	Microsoft Windows NT® 4.0 
•	Microsoft Windows NT 4.0 Terminal Services Edition 
•	Microsoft Windows 2000 
•	Microsoft Windows XP 
•	Microsoft Windows Server™ 2003 
Not Affected Software: 
Microsoft Windows Millennium Edition 

Technical details
Windows NT 4.0	Critical
Windows NT 4.0 Terminal Server Edition	Critical
Windows 2000	Critical
Windows XP	Critical
Windows Server 2003	Critical
 Frequently asked questions 
Patch availability
Download locations for this patch 
Windows NT 4.0 Server 
Windows NT 4.0 Terminal Server Edition 
Windows 2000 
Windows XP 32 bit Edition 
Windows XP 64 bit Edition 
Windows Server 2003 32 bit Edition 
Windows Server 2003 64 bit Edition


so far ^^


----------



## Sinac (12. August 2003)

Ja, ich habs auch schon freudig vernommen!
und wisst ihr was das beste ist?

Am 16.8 startet der Wurm von allen infozierte PCs eine
wunderschöne Distributed Denial of Service Attacke gegen
http://www.windowsupdates.com, mit von dort keine Patches mehr
gezogen werden können! *VorLachenImBodenVersinnkUndMeinenLinuxRechnerKüss*

Viel Spaß!


----------

